# This was on craigslist-made me laugh



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish for sale - $25
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-02-29, 4:35PM EST


Fish for sale.

My catfish has gotten too big for my freshwater aquarium tank.
Come take him home - Bring Your Own Bucket!
He has had a steady diet of 15 neons, 1 siamese algae eater, and a tiger barb.

Great addition to a Cichlid tank or aggresive aquarium.


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

lmao, its true they'll eat anything. One of the best fishing baits for em is dog food lol.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

We catch catfish around here with just a hook.
They be beasts xD


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

id lkike to see one versus a pacu or red devil or oscar


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Wonder what kind of catfish it is? A redtail?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

That's pretty funny! Sounds like someone found out his catfish eats other fish.

Could be a Red Tail, Blue Cat, Mud cat.....one of those big ones.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Could be a small one, all it ate were some neons and a tiger barb. lol
Almost any catfish would make a snack out of those. :razz:


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Ugh mud cats taste like crud lol, their the cats that really do eat anything, seen one eat its own poop in the pond behind my old house =S. He must of a kinda big one to eat a siamese algae eater, unless it was a small sae.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thats true cats will eat anything!


----------

